

Indian Social Network bigadda.com turns into e-commerce portal. - anujkk

I joined bigadda.com few years back when I heard it is a new indian social network by Reliance but I never used it as all my friends were using facebook/orkut/linkedin. Today I got a mail from them :<p>Dear Anuj,<p>We value and appreciate your long standing support for Bigadda.com. In the past few months we explored our potential as an ecommerce portal by providing branded products at profitable deals to you and have found immense success. We are reaching newer heights everyday and hence are planning an expansion in the same arena.<p>We request you to download all your personal collection of blogs, audio files, video files and images from Bigadda.com as we are scaling down our Social Networking services.<p>Please note that all your old personal data, uploaded on Bigadda.com, shall not be available after July 15 2011.<p>Log on to http://www.bigadda.com/frontpage/bigaddaHomepage/ now and download your personal files.<p>In case you have forgotten your password please click here to retrieve it.<p>Regards. BIGADDA.com Team
======
senthilnayagam
we worked on music.bigadda.com in 2007.

their focus to forcing synergy between all the BIG entities led to chaos, they
were trying to clone features from everywhere, they never had time on
usability, USP, or to become self sustainable. when they had the money to burn
they hired interns at really high salaries, typical funded startup dilemma.

we also met the bigmaps team which was supposed to be building a google maps
killer, meeting went well but they insisted on we working at ridiculously low
billing rates. we refused, I never heard of the project after that.

